# bimectin ivermectin dose help



## nifftiness (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi, I picked up some ivermectin and its made by bimectin. Its injectable but does not said if its 1% or not. 
it says each ml contains 10 mg of ivermectin

recomended dosses for cattle   1 ml per 50 kg
                                     swine  1ml per 33 kg

Can anyone tell me how to dose for my pygmy goats.   
Also is it safe for newborns, I have a baby goat only 3 days old and I seen some lice and wondered if I could dose him. My kids are cuddling and handling him like crazy so I hate to put a pour on or powder with my kids being so hands on with him.
Any advice appreciated!!


----------



## elevan (Mar 15, 2012)

nifftiness said:
			
		

> Hi, I picked up some ivermectin and its made by bimectin. Its injectable but does not said if its 1% or not.
> it says each ml contains 10 mg of ivermectin
> 
> recomended dosses for cattle   1 ml per 50 kg
> ...


Based on it being 10 mg per ml of ivermectin, your dosage will be 1 ml per 40 pounds of weight given orally.   Or 0.25 ml per 10 pounds of body weight.

I would use Python dust on the goat kid.  While the ivermectin could be given that young, the dosage on a pygmy kid is gonna be pretty hard to dose unless you use an insulin syringe to measure it.  

If you must give the ivermectin it will be 6 units (insulin syringe) per 2.5 pounds.  Then you'll have to break off the needle with a pair of pliers and administer orally.


_(A note for those keeping track...Ivomec 1% contains 5 mg per ml and has a dosage of 1ml per 20-25#, generally given at a rate of 1ml per 22#)._


----------



## nifftiness (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks so much!  Ill use that dose for the adults for sure and ill get the python dust for the baby. Thanks again for the response


----------



## elevan (Mar 15, 2012)

Make sure you repeat whatever you use on each in 14 days.


----------

